# anybody done any good in chattooga county?



## superman1275 (Oct 20, 2010)

anybody done any good in chattooga county? ive seen more deer this year than i have in awhile, havent killed one yet but have let a ton of deer walk, waiting on the big boys


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 20, 2010)

Where do you hunt up there? My grandmother lives there in summerville. Ive been wanting to hunt there but i dont know anyone. I rode around on the national forrest and looked around a bit but didnt see any signs of a good hunting spot.


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 20, 2010)

i hunt in summerville and trion


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 20, 2010)

Are you in a club? If so are there any openings?


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 21, 2010)

pm sent mjc1909


----------



## moose_200828 (Oct 21, 2010)

they are to many folks down there that cant stay off privite land i have the ok to hunt  120 acres off of trion tulaga road friends off the family and u cant keep folks off and they know their not allowed there


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea I think that happens every where. Like i said ive wanted to but never hunted there. Have you harvested any good bucks there?


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 24, 2010)

finally got one saturday morning its a goofy looking 3 pt but i needed some meat!


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey man i hunted the national forest and its tore up with scrapes and horned trees. I didnt see any deer but im going back this next weekend


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 26, 2010)

good man! just make sure you get to your stand early because i cant count the number of times ive scouted out a good buck and got to the stand and got flagged off you just gotta remember thats its public land.....GOOD LUCK!!




mjc1909 said:


> Hey man i hunted the national forest and its tore up with scrapes and horned trees. I didnt see any deer but im going back this next weekend


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 27, 2010)

mjc1909 said:


> Hey man i hunted the national forest and its tore up with scrapes and horned trees. I didnt see any deer but im going back this next weekend



Could it be turkeys making scratches? Never seen much in the way of scrapes on the ridge. TONS of turkeys up there,


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Oct 27, 2010)

Turkeys are not very good at horning trees.


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 27, 2010)

Man this is deer. There were horned trees 4 inchs in diameter. Theres a couple places on the ridge that look like a dozer went threw there. Theres a big un in there and im going to get em!


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 28, 2010)

may be hogs


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 28, 2010)

Bushhog Bob said:


> Turkeys are not very good at horning trees.


 You mean turkey's don't horn trees? I hunt taylor ridge all season. My house backs up to the NF. Hunting was very good 4-5 years ago, but I think due to the economy the last few years, folks are hunting public land more.

  Don't get me wrong, there are still some good deer on the ridge. But it's getting to a point to where its getting dangerous with all the people in the woods, but I can't blame them. I believe that between the exploding coyote population and the growing # of hunters there, the deer population has suffered greatly, compared to past seasons.


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 28, 2010)

there are plenty of deer and plenty of big deer but u wont kill em hunting the same ol spots every time you gotta get where everyone else wont go


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 29, 2010)

There was a big 10 in the Summerville News yesterday. Looks like he's about 140 inch deer.


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 29, 2010)

Where was it taking? Anyone know?


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 31, 2010)

brkbowma said:


> There was a big 10 in the Summerville News yesterday. Looks like he's about 140 inch deer.


yeah i seen that idk where it came from it was killed by a young boy id like to know where it came from though


----------



## Roger T (Oct 31, 2010)

ive been seeing a nice 10 pnt on trion teloga rd. i cant hunt where im seeing him but im hopeing he'll come sw a little bit.


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 31, 2010)

Roger T said:


> ive been seeing a nice 10 pnt on trion teloga rd. i cant hunt where im seeing him but im hopeing he'll come sw a little bit.



where have u been seeing that nice 10 pt at?


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 8, 2010)

lets hear some updates fellas!


----------

